# smoothie recipes?



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

My wife and I like storebought smoothies and would like to make some at home but haven't been able to come up with anything very good so far. Any suggestions?


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

*2 words*

Magic Bullet as seen on TV .LOL at Wallgreens
I bought one a year ago it is awsome .I bought a second now.I like Orange yogert(sp), Bannana,Ice then top off with Sunny D ,WOW.

Or I do the chocolate ,Bannana.

Endless possiblities just get creative.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

I dont have exact measures but here are the ingredients I use.


Frozen strawberries
Water
1/2 banana
oatmeal
pecans
honey
Sugar-free vanilla flavored syrup
For the wife I put some whipped cream on top with shaved strawberries for presentation.

Using frozen strawberries eliminates the need for ice. I used to use milk but now use water. This is by far the best smoothie I have ever had.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Pics to go along with post above!

Before









After


----------



## Nick Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

Few large scoops of ice cream
1 or 2 peeled oranges.
Sorta like an Orange Julius

or

Yogurt (vanilla)
Mixed frozen berries
Honey (as needed) for sweetner

or

strawberries
carrots (small amount)
pineapple
yogurt
The carrots are just for healthy. 

Look up Vita-Mix recipes on the net. Tons.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

google the "orange julius" recipe..........ol' standby


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

i second the majic bullet thing! the wife uses slimfast vanilla powder mix(one scope), banana(whole), two or three strawberries, fills cup with ice, and tops off with 2% milk. makes a very good and thick smoothie. I work nights and munchies will kill ya, the slim fast stuff has helped me not feel hungry all the time.


----------

